# IMS framework



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I noticed IMS framework.apk in \system\app. What is this apk for?


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm guessing something related to this: http://www.eventhelix.com/ims/


----------

